# Munin won't start after updating port



## xy16644 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello Forum

I have just completed upgrading my Munin port on my FreeBSD 9.1 system and now I can't start the service. I get the following error:

```
eval: get_pidfile_from_conf: not found
Stopping munin_node.
Waiting for PIDS: 32580.
eval: get_pidfile_from_conf: not found
Starting munin_node.
```

Can anyone help please?


----------



## xy16644 (Nov 17, 2013)

All working now. Just ran `/portmaster -r perl`.


----------

